# Amazon Phone: rumors, speculation, announcements



## KBoards Admin

This thread will collect our discussions about Amazon's unconfirmed-but-widely-rumored Amazon Phone.

Here's the latest from what I consider the most reliable website for new-gadget rumors, Boy Genius Report:

http://bgr.com/2014/05/01/amazon-smartphone-photos-kindle-phone-images-exclusive/










Tell us what you think!


----------



## Atunah

I am curious. I am in desperate need of a phone and a plan, an low cost pre paid plan though. I hope its not too long before we know more. I can't wait much longer. But if its ATT, I don't see a really low cost plan for me. 

Will be interesting to see this play out though.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'd be interested -- but if it's only on AT&T I won't be getting one.  We're with Verizon and see no need to change.  Shame, really: we're definitely looking at getting new phones this summer. . . .  I guess I'll look closer at the Samsung.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Three things jump out at me:

- Evidently Amazon is going to tie some of the phone functionality to Amazon Prime. Details are sketchy, but it sounds like there will be yet more reasons to join Amazon Prime.

- Supposedly the phone will jolt the industry a bit by not having an expensive or longterm carrier contract. Now *that* would certainly be new..!

- The phone has four sensors that can tell how the phone is oriented relative to your face. So when you twist the phone slightly to the side, for example, something happens. Like you see a side image of the item you're viewing. BGR reports that it's like having a 3D view, without the need for the geeky goggles.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Harvey said:


> Three things jump out at me:
> 
> - Evidently Amazon is going to tie some of the phone functionality to Amazon Prime. Details are sketchy, but it sounds like there will be yet more reasons to join Amazon Prime.


Which is a good thing . . . but not if I can't use it on my network. 



> - Supposedly the phone will jolt the industry a bit by not having an expensive or longterm carrier contract. Now *that* would certainly be new..!


Again, not at all a bad thing -- but not if it's not available on my network. And, actually, you can buy phones that way now -- you just pay more. So the real game changer will be if it's as cheap as when you pay for a contract without doing so.



> - The phone has four sensors that can tell how the phone is oriented relative to your face. So when you twist the phone slightly to the side, for example, something happens. Like you see a side image of the item you're viewing. BGR reports that it's like having a 3D view, without the need for the geeky goggles.


And _that_ sounds like something I'd want to turn off.  Heck, I don't even use the voice interface of my current phone -- well, except to use it as a _phone_.  When using it as a browser or using an app my interaction is via the screen/keyboard.


----------



## KBoards Admin

You are very loyal to your network, Ann! I had Verizon for a long time, and was pleased with their service. Switched to AT&T though when that was the only option to use for iPhone. 

Regarding price: I recall Jeff Bezos saying that some companies do well by offering the best possible products at the highest possible price (a dig at Apple)... and that Amazon does well by offering the best possible products at the lowest possible price. 

I think if anyone can disrupt the smartphone biz -- which is so dominated in the US by Apple and Samsung right now -- it will be Amazon.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Harvey said:


> You are very loyal to your network, Ann! I had Verizon for a long time, and was pleased with their service. Switched to AT&T though when that was the only option to use for iPhone.


Well, it works for us. 

Most of our family is on it so phone calls to them don't cost anything.

Right now the boy and I are grandfathered into unlimited data -- though that's going to have to change, since his phone is on its last legs -- his and mine are both at least 3 years old. (The hubs' phone is only a year old but it's not 'smart' and that's the way he likes it. It _is_ "ruggedized" -- so largely water/dust/drop proof. 

It's got the best coverage where we live/work/travel to.

So unless someone offers me a really truly amazing deal, I don't see myself changing.

What they ought to do is something like TiVo -- where you buy a thing and pay a 'for life' contract fee -- so no additional monthly charges. Then you use that device until it dies -- and are so happy with that concept that you buy another one when it does.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I'm committed by contract to Verizon for another 21 or so months. The 4.7 inch screen is on the small side for my tastes, and anyone who watches video on their phone (and thus would be interested in the rumored free Prime data) would probably feel similarly. I'm similar or Ann in feeling that the pseudo 3D that is reported is actually a negative. So this won't be on my shopping list, especially if the feature reports are accurate.


----------



## geoffthomas

I am already with AT&T so no problem there.
But I also already have an HTC One.  It will be hard to beat this phone that IMHO beats everything else out there.

just sayin.....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm interested.  I don't have a phone on contract, so depending on the price and the cost-to-use, I'll consider it.  The 3D aspect doesn't interest me; I'd have to see how annoying it is.  I expect Amazon will have its usual generous return policy.

Betsy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I'm on a monthly plan and I'd certainly consider an Amazon phone, as long as it has similar specs to my Galaxy S3: User-replaceable battery, micro-SDcard slot, at least 2 Gigabytes of user-memory, similar screen size. Also they would have to meet or beat VM's $35/mo. plan.

Coverage would have to include the Central Texas boonies, also.


Mike


----------



## KBoards Admin

jmiked said:


> I'm on a monthly plan and I'd certainly consider an Amazon phone, as long as it has similar specs to my Galaxy S3: User-replaceable battery, micro-SDcard slot, at least 2 Gigabytes of user-memory, similar screen size. Also they would have to meet or beat VM's $35/mo. plan.
> 
> Coverage would have to include the Central Texas boonies, also.
> 
> Mike


Hmm, my bet is we won't see an SD card or replaceable battery on the Amazon phone.

I'm just guessing that, based on their design decisions with current generation Kindles. Thin and light are trumping other features that aren't considered "essential." (I do think a lot of people consider a replaceable battery essential for their cell phones, though!)


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Yeah, I'm not a typical user. Even with the double-capacity 4400 mAh battery installed, I have to start re-charging the battery (with an 8400 mAh external pack) after about 6-7 hours of operation when I'm out geocaching. I frequently have four programs running that access the GPS function, and one of those is transmitting info over the data link every two or three minutes.

Plus, the phone is operating in phone mode, and it's checking email every 15 minutes (neither function is a huge battery drain, but every little bit counts), and I have Bluetooth running to communicate with my car radio (sometimes streaming podcasts to the radio). I've found that plugging the phone into a car power socket won't work very well, because the adaptors just don't have the capacity to charge the phone while it's operating.

I guess I could just use a standard battery and the external battery pack, but even under what's "normal" use for me, the extra-capacity battery can be pretty low by bedtime, when I always plug it into a wall changer (it's my alarm clock).

I wouldn't need a phone with an SDcard slot if I could get a 64 Gig model for a reasonable price (which lets the iPhone out).


Mike


----------



## KBoards Admin

I think you need a 12-volt liquid acid battery for that kind of usage, Mike!!!


----------



## Atunah

I think a lot of them are now non replaceable though. Especially the entry level and midrange type smart phones. Those are the ones I am looking for. Like a Moto G type phone. Those kind of specs.  I can't afford any of the fancy ones, but I still want something decent with a great resolution screen. 

I am drooling over the Samsung ones that have those 5 inch + screens. But holy cow they are like $600  

I need something up to $200 and I hope Amazon comes through. They did it with the Fire tablets, so I trust them to come out with nice phones in that price range. Its just a matter of the service, if they don't have them on the low end, I have to go with someone else.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Harvey said:


> I think you need a 12-volt liquid acid battery for that kind of usage, Mike!!!


Seriously, I've talked to a friend of mine who is a retired electronics genius about this (except it was a 5 volt gel pack such as is used in home alarm systems). The result was finding out that the little 8400 mAh rechargeable battery packs are probably the most efficient way to go. Not the cheapest, but easiest to deal with and most portable. I'd already started to come up with a design for a mount to go on the floor of the front seat that had connectors for the devices and mounting bracket for a large wet cell battery. The best solution for me was several of the small rechargeable packs. I only go out with all this kit once a month or so. Unless I just feel like doing a project, it's probably not worth the effort.

Mike


----------



## Low Kay Hwa

If digital content distribution is handled by Amazon themselves, then won't that conflict with Google Play Store? Unless it's a new OS altogether?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Well they already have their own Android store in competition with Google Play--their Appstore for Android.  Apps at the Appstore can be used on non-Amazon Android devices, too.  

Betsy


----------



## Low Kay Hwa

Interesting. Amazon can bring down brick-and-mortar businesses easily, but here, I wonder whether they can bring down manufacturers like Samsung Mobile...


----------



## NogDog

Looks like the announcement/unveiling will be June 18.


----------



## Seamonkey

I'm interested, for sure.  May be beyond my reach..


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

kward said:


> And just for fun, I'll take a stab at naming their new phone. Given Amazon's preference for incendiary nicknames, I think they should it: Inferno.
> 
> Amazon Inferno - you're welcome, Mr. Bezos, I accept checks or paypal.


Amazon Flame?


----------



## HappyGuy

Hope it's not something like, Kindle Phone.


----------



## KBoards Admin

NogDog said:


> Looks like the announcement/unveiling will be June 18.


I've requested an invitation... hope I get to go!


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

I love technology and usually buy the latest kindle. I have a Roku. But this whole smart phone thing... I think it is totally sad and messed up that a 3 year old phone is considered to be obsolete and "on it's last legs". Within the last few months, I saw a video (not sure if it was YouTube or Vimeo) that was animated, and showed the craziness (and waste) of constantly upgrading smartphones. A little cartoon guy walks out of a store after buying the latest and greatest version 4 and immediately sees a billboard for version 5, so he upgrades, it happens again, there's a growing pile of discarded cell phones piling up outside, etc. I can't find it. Anyone know of this video?

This one is also very potent, not about constantly upgrading, but about how so many of us bury ourselves in our phones instead of enjoying the world and people (real live people) around us:






I'm not trying to rain on anyone's parade. New technology is fun and cool. But consider whether you REALLY have to upgrade, and how your old phone will end up in a landfill, probably in some 3rd-world country. And once in a while, put down the phone.

OK, now back to the excited chatter about an Amazon phone!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Verizon has a program now where you basically buy the phone over time, and get a discount on monthly connect fees.  If you are one who keeps a phone until it just doesn't do it for you any more, it's WAY WAY expensive.  You end up paying much more for the phone than you would if you just bought it and signed a 2 year contract.  But if you're a 'latest and greatest' sort, it probably does end up being less expensive.

On Topic: I just did get a new phone which I'm quite happy with, so won't be looking for another for several years.  I'd heard the rumors of an Amazon phone but nothing that made me feel like I had to hold off until it came out to make a decision.  Plus, no guarantee it would work with my provider, so . . . . .

Maybe this new thing is a 'phablet' . . . so a phone but larger, near tablet sized . . .  and maybe it'll also come without the phone part . . a la iPhone touch.


----------



## NogDog

Yeah, I have a 1-year-old Galaxy S4 that pretty much gives me everything I need (and more) in a phone, so I won't be getting a new Amazon Phyre (  ) any time soon -- unless they want to just give it to me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

There are things that can be done with old cell phones.

http://www.howstuffworks.com/donate-cell-phone-charity.htm

I'm interested in an Amazon Phone. Probably not interested enough to get one on release day, but I'm going to be following it closely.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

I am very curious what they come out with. As I said in the beginning of the thread, I need a phone and a plan. Or prepaid. I am watching a couple of other options right now, but wanted to wait to see about the Fire Phone. 

I have been on a pre paid plan for years so I can jump on anything without contract worries. I want something not on contract anyway. But I'd like a decent smart phone. Can't afford too much and the monthly plan has to be on the low side. 

Keeping my eye on 2 weeks out.


----------



## CraigInOregon

My money's on a phablet. Probably 5.5-inch or so. Something similar to a Samsung Note 3.


----------



## Atunah

Someone took a screencap out of the amazon video and you can kind of see what the one lady is looking at, you see the top of the phone. Looks like a regular sized phone like the 4.5-5 inch screen ones.

You can see the shot scrolling a bit down

http://www.engadget.com/2014/06/04/Amazon-phone-june18/


----------



## Seamonkey

Any number of organizations take old phones here and provide them to people who really need a phone, even just for emergency.  I have  had two cells and they didn't cost much but the second one was much better.. a flip phone, and it came with free minutes too.  But I will consider this new one.. perhaps.

I know several shelters for women that take older phones, same with our senior center.  I do agree that so many of us can be overabsorbed in our gadgets.  I've gotten so when I have to wait for a patient, my first priority is moving, walking, climbing stairs.. and I use my Kindle Fire sometimes and take photos.  Once I finish with that I'm sitting with my patient and paying attention to them if they aren't gadgeting (most are not) or other people around, but I will use wifi and check my email or play a game or read a book if nothing else is grabbing my attention.  I like people, so they come in ahead of the Fire.

And this has been going on for all of my life it seems.. more and more tourists who stay behind a camera and pretty much miss what they are trying to "capture".  See it at Disneyland especially.

I remember how irate my dad would get with his mother.. we always took both grandmothers with on our road trip vacations.. and seriously, we arrived at the rim of the Grand Canyon and his mom was reading a book or magazine and wanted to stay in the car..  LOL.. she did end up getting out.  Of course HE was busy taking 8mm movies and in Yellowstone he wanted my mom to get out on her side to shoot film of a bear cub.  He had completely missed the mamma bear on mom's side of the car.  She wisely rejected his suggestion.


----------



## Seamonkey

I haven't seen anything about the time of this event..  and I have a dentist visit scheduled.. I wonder if he'd let me use his wifi ??

I certainly hope you are invited, Harvey!!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Are are reports of an Amazon music streaming service to be started soon. Some of the earlier rumors about phone indicated it might have some free data included that can only be used for streaming Amazon products. My guess is that they will also announce the music streaming service with the phone.

I am quite early in my contract with Verizon so I won't be getting one. And based on the rumors that were mentioning the phone having a 4.7 inch screen size, I wouldn't be getting one anyway. I love my Phablet!


----------



## 68564

Everyone is so sure it is a phone, that it is starting to making me hope it is not just for the giggle factor.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

More surety of phone-ness:

http://techcrunch.com/2014/06/05/amazons-3d-smartphone-is-powered-by-omrons-face-sensing-tech/


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

VydorScope said:


> Everyone is so sure it is a phone, that it is starting to making me hope it is not just for the giggle factor.


The picture Harvey posted works with the pic in the launch photo.

I'm not ready for a new Fire yet, kind of hoping it's the phone. 

Betsy


----------



## Meemo

When I saw the announcement of the announcement my first thought was "Here comes that premium Paperwhite", but I realized they've made too much of a thing of this announcement for it to be that. Plus there's that screen grab of the phone-size device that Atunah posted. So yeah, pretty sure it's a phone. Which I have no interest in other than as an observer.


----------



## balaspa

Still not sure why Amazon would want to get into this market so late.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Better late than never?  

Seriously, though, why not?  It's an everchanging market.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Better late than never?
> 
> Seriously, though, why not? It's an everchanging market.
> 
> Betsy


And if they do, indeed, have the 3D thing working -- it's definitely a new feature.


----------



## CraigInOregon

balaspa said:


> Still not sure why Amazon would want to get into this market so late.


"So late?"

Not really.

Consider this: There had been 3-4 generations of home videogame hardware bought by consumers, largely from names like Colecovision, Atari, Sega, and Nintendo, before Sony entered the game with the original PlayStation. And Microsoft entered with its first Xbox even later than that.

Or, heck, if "so late" thinking scared off competitors, we'd all still be on Blackberrys. No iPhones; no Androids.

New companies enter high-tech fields all the time. Whether they are successful depends largely on whether they bring something fresh to the table.

So... gotta wait for the press conference to find that out.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

VydorScope said:


> Everyone is so sure it is a phone, that it is starting to making me hope it is not just for the giggle factor.


I quite agree. But as others have pointed out, a phone announcement seems in the bag.


----------



## Atunah

Did you get an invitation Harvey? If you did, can you post/blog from the event or do they frown upon that. 

I hope they gave you one.


----------



## Seamonkey

I hope it is real early in the day.. but likely I will miss and information a n d even ability to order be cause,I will be at the dentist and even if I had WiFi there, he will be working on a tooth with a broken crown .. bad timing for me.

But then it may be out of my price range anyway.

Any live reporting will be great..


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'm sure one or the other of the tech blogs will be live blogging . . .check techcrunch, engadget, boygenius . . . . . . there are others that escape me right now.


----------



## Atunah

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm sure one or the other of the tech blogs will be live blogging . . .check techcrunch, engadget, boygenius . . . . . . there are others that escape me right now.


Will do. Just thought it'd be nice if Harvey could get a front row seat.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

AppAdvice, an iOS app tracker, is reporting that the Amazon phone will only be available through ATT...will post a link.
http://appadvice.com/appnn/2014/06/amazons-new-smartphone-will-only-be-available-through-att

Their report is based on a Wall Street Journal report that is behind the paywall.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

Probably not a affordable plan then for me. Cause ATT doesn't have any in my price range. Still curious about what the phone is like, even if its not for me.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Any info on what time the presser is . . . . . ?



Betsy the Quilter said:


> AppAdvice, an iOS app tracker, is reporting that the Amazon phone will only be available through ATT...will post a link.
> http://appadvice.com/appnn/2014/06/amazons-new-smartphone-will-only-be-available-through-att
> 
> Their report is based on a Wall Street Journal report that is behind the paywall.
> 
> Betsy


Not too surprising . . . actually what I expected since they've been partnering with ATT since they quit with Sprint back in 2009. If that's so, I'm glad I didn't wait to get my new phone since I'm not on ATT. 

Though, as Atunah says, I'll still be interested to see what features they're touting.


----------



## NogDog

Some interesting thoughts on the whys and wherefores behind this (possibly)


----------



## Seamonkey

I guess I hope there will be a decent phone and fire plan..


----------



## CraigInOregon

It's a bit retro of Amazon to go carrier-exclusive like that.

I mean, I understand it, but Samsung has shown how much MORE successful a phone can be when you make it available on all four of the major US carriers, as they've been doing since the Galaxy SIII.... even Apple eventually learned that lesson with iPhone...


----------



## 68564

Betsy the Quilter said:


> AppAdvice, an iOS app tracker, is reporting that the Amazon phone will only be available through ATT...will post a link.
> http://appadvice.com/appnn/2014/06/amazons-new-smartphone-will-only-be-available-through-att
> 
> Their report is based on a Wall Street Journal report that is behind the paywall.
> 
> Betsy


I know where the door in that wall is.  Not much info in the article though:



> Amazon will enter the fray with a powerful partner. AT&T Inc. T +0.11% will be the exclusive carrier, according to people familiar with the Seattle company's plans. The arrangement extends Amazon's relationship with AT&T, which also provides wireless service for Kindle tablets and e-readers. The move could help AT&T attract new subscribers at a time of intense competition among wireless carriers.


That is the only part about the exclusive in the article.


----------



## Seamonkey

I did some searching and see no mention what time this announcement takes place.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

C|Net is going to live blog it starting at 10:30am PDT, according to their website:

http://live.cnet.com/Event/Amazons_Smartphone_Event

Join CNET for coverage from Amazon's event, starting at 10:30 a.m. PT on Wednesday, where the online retailer is widely expected to unveil its first smartphone. Our live blog will kick off about an hour beforehand and will bring you news updates, photos, and commentary.

So it sounds like the actual event starts at 11:30 as I read this^, though their page says event starts at 1? I'm so confused. I may or may not be home. 

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I can't upgrade until next March.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

This website says it starts at 1:30 PM EDT. Which kind of matches with the 10:30 AM PT that C|Net is talking about.
http://live.fastcompany.com/Event/Amazon_Launch_Event

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey

I have to be at the dentist by noon, so I will be leaving by 11:30..  of course.


----------



## mlewis78

You already have the time but thought I'd share Len Edgerly's email about his live blogging tomorrow (Kindle Chronicles):

I plan to liveblog Amazon's product launch event here in Seattle tomorrow--Wednesday, June 18th--starting at about 10:30 a.m. Pacific Time. I hope you will be able to drop by The Kindle Chronicles site to join in the fun.

You can follow along here: http://www.thekindlechronicles.com/2014/06/17/amazon-device-launch-liveblog/ . If you don't see the individual liveblog entries, just click once on the headline of the main blog post to reveal them. Once you see the updates, they will arrive automatically as I post them, without your having to refresh your browser. Please feel free to share the link with anyone who might be interested.

Tomorrow I will attend the main media/customer/developer event off campus and then return to Amazon for an interview and product demo at 4 p.m. PT. I requested an interview with Jeff Bezos, but I will be very surprised if that happens. I do expect that I will have a chance to talk with an Amazon exec about the new device in some depth. I will then walk back to my hotel and post this week's Kindle Chronicles episode more than a day early, before returning to Denver early Thursday morning.

Meanwhile, I am hanging out at a Starbucks smack dab in the middle of what they call the Amazon campus here, at Terry and Republican. People wearing blue lanyards with sky-blue Amazon ID tags outnumber us civilians by a good margin. I introduced myself to a group of Amazonians at the nearby Blue Moon Burgers, and they immediately made it clear that they could say nothing about anything. Except that one young man in the group let slip that "it's amazing," referring to the thing he couldn't talk about.

I will tell all as soon as I know it. Stay tuned and thanks for listening!

Len


----------



## Seamonkey

Thanks!  That fills in a bit more.  Must be interesting to be surrounded by people keeping secrets.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

http://www.phonearena.com/news/Amazon-Kindle-phone-event-no-livestream-press-passes-sent-out-in-the-last-minute_id57258?

The above article is interesting. If it is accurate, sounds like advanced PR may not have been coordinated well.


----------



## Seamonkey

I got the early email asking if I wanted to attend.  It didn't say what time, live or virtual, time or location.  I knew I had this appointment, I knew I wasn't flying anywhere, and that applying was useless.  Was happy to see that Harvey has applied.

Recently I tried the link and it said too late to apply, and if you had applied, you would be contacted soon.  Strange.

I want to know about pricing and if the device will be supported with apps, or if we could count on standard android apps.. tired of my favorite restaurant giving me a choice between Apple and android.. oops, nothing for Fire.

I want it to be a good phone, with a plan I can afford, and a camera that works well.

I this is all about razzle dazzle, I hope I don't get caught up in it.

Maybe all I need is to just get a plan for my Fire HDX, and keep using my dumb phone.

Surprised they aren't streaming.. that could get some people more excited.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Len Edgerly's scoop on the new Amazon phone:


----------



## Neekeebee

I'm following his blog too and got a laugh out of that one.

N


----------



## 68564

What would be the best blog for me to leave open to look at occasionally - something without video or sound?


----------



## Atunah

live blog here. NO need to refresh, its auto

http://www.engadget.com/2014/06/18/amazon-phone-liveblog/#!post=65669


----------



## Seamonkey

Or a link to the blog you are on?  This had to be the quietest launch ever in terms of KB...  I remember for the Original Fire I was on hospital wifi in the lobby at UCI Medical Center and I had my laptop with me and couldn't keep up here or on the announcement site.

For the HD, I had laptop but also had my Fire and actually ordered the HD from the Fire which was faster than the laptop.

For the HDX I was at home and ordered.


----------



## Seamonkey

Thanks, Atunah.

Fastcompany.com has a similar set up with comments.  

I want to tell Jeff to cut to the chase and give details!!


----------



## Meemo

Also on cnet - http://live.cnet.com/Event/Amazons_Smartphone_Event


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Mashable's is also good.  Len Edgerly's blog keeps crashing on me.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

Fire Phone.


----------



## Seamonkey

So much for a clever name..


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Free unlimited cloud storage for photos.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Mirroring on the phone like on the HDXs.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Screen is supposed to be visible in all lights.


----------



## Atunah

FireFly? I am curious what that is.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Bringing a table to the stage to announce something called Firefly?  Can't wait to see what this is...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Maybe the 3D product thingy?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

So, you scan something and it finds it on Amazon for you?  Is that it?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, yes, that sounds like what is is....hubby asks how does it do that.  "Magic," says I. 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

You can scan TV shows and it will identify the episode and the scene, or for art.  Cool.


----------



## Seamonkey

I think that is it.

Did he say Mayday on the phone?  I know he mentioned Mayday.


----------



## Seamonkey

Sounds like a visual Siri??


----------



## Atunah

THat is so cool. It uses the camera and microphone to find stuff. Either to buy or for pulling up wiki. Music, tv shows, art, it knows them and brings up what it is or where to get it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yep, Mayday is on the Phone.

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey

I think I'll have to leave before anything is actually available to buy.. probably just as well


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Seamonkey said:


> Sounds like a visual Siri??


A good way to describe it. Also take pictures of restaurant signs and get the phone numbers, apparently.


----------



## Seamonkey

I like that it can recognize phone numbers from signs, same with email addresses.

Dedicated Firefly button.

Firefly was the name of my second Fire..


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jeff says Firefly can recognize 100 million items in just one second.

Betsy


----------



## Neekeebee

Sounds like there will be features announced today that won't be available until a later date.

N


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Woohoo, My Fitness Pal integrates with Firefly!!!  (Fitbit thread.)  Can I take a picture of the food and it'll find it in the database?  How cool would that be!

Betsy


----------



## 68564

From the Verg Blog...


Basically this is the fastest "Hey I see that thing I want to buy that thing" machine ever made by human hands. Push a button, buy the thing I'm looking at. It's kind of stunning if you think about it. And terrifying.



Yeah, thats what i need


----------



## Seamonkey

Someone posted that Instagram, official Gmail (not that I have that), Google Maps and Hopstop (again, haven't missed that either in my life) not available on Fire Phone.

My Fitness Pal.. but of course I want Fitbit app!

video too.

SDK model available immediately.. not sure what that means but..


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I would expect the Fitbit app itself will be available; it's available now for Fires.

Dynamic Perspective is the 3D thingy.


----------



## Seamonkey

OK, that IS cool, Betsy!  and Fitbit does work with MFP..

I haven't bothered with food after the first weeks, but Fitbit and lots of exercise and diet and no Pepsi have netted me a 35 pound loss since last winter.. so maybe the phone could be a health cost.. lol.. I can see on my tax return..

Dynamic Perspective.. or 3D.


----------



## Seamonkey

Well.. I must leave at this moment.. so if they sell out before I return.. c"est la vie


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

You should check out the Fitbit thread (if you haven't?  Can't remember if I've seen you there?) AND we now have a Fitbit User's group...but I digress...

Betsy


----------



## Neekeebee

Wow,, this is turning out to be a long presentation.  They haven't even talked about pricing, carrier info.  Or maybe they want to rush though that part.

N


----------



## Seamonkey

LOL, one blogger at fastcompany.com points out that they have yet to talk about texting, phone calls, notifications..

$200 for 32GB, $300 for 64GB with a two year agreement..


----------



## Seamonkey

Betsy, I have been there but not recently.. I am on the Fitbit boards some.. but still loving my Force, no rash, no burn, just great features.

Those prices came from the blogger, not Amazon, AFAIK.  (came from AT&T website)

BIG HOOK dragging protesting Seamonkey out the door now...


----------



## Neekeebee

These are nice features.  I wonder how many will be on the next Fire?

N


----------



## readingril

I really need to get back to doing some stuff around the house... but I'm waiting for them to get to the bottom line of $$, carrier (although rumors have been swirling in the last day or so of ATT), etc. C'mon, Jeff, speed it up!


----------



## Atunah

My brain is overloading. Too much info. But but what about the phone features. It is a phone, right? To dial numbers?  

Bezos is in full on geek mode now.


----------



## Neekeebee

Yes, I need my phone to dial numbers well!  

I'm kind of more interested in these features on a tablet, I think.  Though still not sure if I want my device to have that many cameras trained on me all the time, analyzing images, even in the dark  !

N


----------



## readingril

Ah, AT&T. Maybe it'll eventually come to Verizon like the iPhone did... a couple o' years down the road.

Here's the Amazon link:
http://www.amazon.com/Amazon-Fire-Phone-32GB-AT/dp/B00EOE0WKQ/&tag=kbpst-20


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

And the page on Amazon is live now.



Hah, readingril beat me to it by 3 seconds!

Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Atunah

12 month free prime, even for existing members.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yes, existing members get a year's extension.  That's a $99 benefit.


----------



## Atunah

$199 32 GB
2 year contract 
Next plan ATT $27 a 

$299 for 64GB


Wait, it says $199 or $27 a month. That is for the phone, but nothing about the monthly call plan. I guess that is a payment plan instead of paying $199 at once. I am confused.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Atunah said:


> $199 32 GB
> 2 year contract
> Next plan ATT $27 a
> 
> $299 for 64GB


$649 for an unlocked version...isn't that a version you can put on a different network?


----------



## Atunah

Ouch, $649 is way way above my abilities or willingness to pay for any phone and I still have no clue what plan this comes with. If its the full ATT plan for $50 and up a month it isn't doable for me anyway. I can't afford that. 

Oh well, nice features though. Looks like I am back to looking for a phone. I need to figure this out by July.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

If you go to the page, you can put your phone number in to have it compute the plan for your area.  I haven't gone farther than put the zip code in.  If you do that, you pick Individual Plan, Family Plan and Without a Service Plan.  Then you have to say whether you want to create a new AT&T account, upgrade a device on a current account or add a new line of service.

Betsy


----------



## readingril

Pssst.... you broke the link when you added the referral code.  I have no clue how to fix that.


----------



## Atunah

Since I am really confused and a total clueless when it comes to phones and phone buying, where do you get that phone. I don't see anything on Amazon so I guess one has to go to ATT? 
I have checked out the regular ATT plans in the past and they are just too high for me so if its the same plans I am really disappointed. I have a ATT gophone thingy right now and can only be used on dumb phones. And I wanted a entry level smart phone to use on a decent plan. 

This is like going for high end market, seems so unlike Amazon to me. The Fire have always been more affordable than most other tablets, but this phone is like super premium price and premium plan.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

I put in my zip, and the cheapest thing on both individual or shared plan was $60/month (and that's in addition to $199 or $27/mo to pay for the phone). Guess I'm sticking with my $8.50/mo flip phone.   The unlocked price is much more than I expected (though I didn't know what I was expecting). Since I use AT&T Go Phone for prepaid, I might have been able to put my sim card in this phone to just use it as my prepaid phone (no data, just using wireless for tablet-like use), but no way, for $650.


----------



## Atunah

$60 dollars?   

Thanks for checking on that. I gave up trying to figure out what it costs per month. I got lost trying to find it on the maze of ATT site and putting in my zipcode didn't give me that info on amazon. I don't want to create an order without seeing what the options on plan are. Why is this so complicated. 

Sigh. Back to square one for me.


----------



## beccaprice

remember, the first kindles were really expensive, but with each new model, the price came down pretty fast - maybe the same will be true for this phone too.


----------



## Neekeebee

The 1 year free Prime takes it down to $100, I guess.

They lost me with the AT&T exclusivity.  Wonder how long that agreement will be in place?

N


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

beccaprice said:


> remember, the first kindles were really expensive, but with each new model, the price came down pretty fast - maybe the same will be true for this phone too.


I thought this would be the case for smart phones, too, but it's not the cost of the phone itself that shocks me the most (though $650 was a little shocking) but the cost of a monthly data plan for a smart phone. It seems like this isn't really coming down. I can't believe people regularly pay $60/mo just to have constant access to their email, etc. (I mean, I DO believe it, I know people do pay this and more for their smart phones per month, I'm just surprised how many people pay this much per month even for their children, and believe they MUST have a smart phone).

EDITED TO ADD: I'm not judging those of you who do. I just get annoyed when people OOH and AHH over my vacations (usually 2 years apart) and say they wish they could afford trips like that, and when I mentally add up what they're paying for cell service and cable TV, that would pay for a great trip. It's just a matter of choosing what to spend your money on - it's totally up to each of us, and we each prioritize different things.


----------



## AngryGames

Neekeebee said:


> The 1 year free Prime takes it down to $100, I guess.
> 
> They lost me with the AT&T exclusivity. Wonder how long that agreement will be in place?
> 
> N


Same. I would rather insert sharp, rusty, dirt-covered iron spikes


Spoiler



into my rectum (repeatedly for about 48 straight hours)


 than ever sign a contract with AT&T again. I made the mistake of being an AT&T customer twice in my life. Both times ended up with me having a major dispute (one that ended up with a lot of threatening legal mail until my attorney out-lawyered and/or out-threatened them).

I can't figure out why any company with a brain would do exclusivity agreements. The exclusive money a carrier (or console mfg, etc) pays never makes up for the potential millions of customers that would want the item but refuses to switch to the exclusive carrier/service.

_spoilered for those with weak stomachs. I may need to start doing this for more of your posts, AG.  --Betsy_


----------



## lindnet

I can't figure out what I'm looking at wrong.  When I put in my zip on the AT&T site, there's an unlimited talk and 300 MB data plan for $20 per month.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

lindnet said:


> I can't figure out what I'm looking at wrong. When I put in my zip on the AT&T site, there's an unlimited talk and 300 MB data plan for $20 per month.


What I was looking at on Amazon's site showed a $20 300 MB data plan which is ON TOP OF the $39.99 for the basic phone (talk) service. 









Now, if you are ADDING an additional phone (this phone) to an existing family plan, it might be less.


----------



## Atunah

lindnet said:


> I can't figure out what I'm looking at wrong. When I put in my zip on the AT&T site, there's an unlimited talk and 300 MB data plan for $20 per month.


When you look at this chart though, a smart phone is automatically $40 extra to the lowest $20 plan

http://www.att.com/att/planner/#fbid=buaVtxDavRW

And that is why I am so confused with this phone stuff. Its called mobile sharing and I can't find any other named plans. Its so much in parts, pay this here, then that there, this phone pay this, that phone pay that. Just give me one number. I still am not clear on anything.

I am back to looking at republic wireless. $25 a month unlimited anything on 3G with 5GB a month data. Or get the $10 a month plan with unlimited text and calls with no data, but option to switch plans twice a month. What I don't like on that service is that it uses an underlying phone number with sprint. But they have the Moto G for $149 which is much more in my range. There is also Ting where you pay exactly what you use, but their phones cost more. The Nexus 5 is $350 and they don't have a MotoG

I was so hoping that Amazon would be the ones making this simple for me for once. But nope, I am even more confused now.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I haven't looked myself -- not interested in an ATT phone though that Firefly technology looks pretty cool -- I'd almost pay for such an app -- but from what folks have said in this thread, it looks to me like the pricing is competitive.  A phone sans contract is ALWAYS more expensive.  They make it cheaper WITH a contract because then they have you locked in.  Pretty standard.  

BTW big splash announcement on the Zon home page now . . . .


----------



## Sandpiper

I heard some of the live C-Net.  Did I hear them say that Bezos said their will /may be a Fire tablet in the future with new features of the Fire phone?  That caught my ear, but I didn't hear much of it.


----------



## Patricia

I think they were speculating about a tablet with those features.


----------



## readingril

They'd be stupid to not market a tablet with the same features.


----------



## Sandpiper

VydorScope said:


> From the Verg Blog...
> 
> Basically this is the fastest "Hey I see that thing I want to buy that thing" machine ever made by human hands. Push a button, buy the thing I'm looking at. _It's kind of stunning if you think about it. *And terrifying.*_
> 
> Yeah, thats what i need


Amazon knows that what its customers need. LOL


----------



## 68564

So… not impressed by Fire Phone was hoping for something to shake up industry - instead we have a few software tricks. I think I will keep my iPhone another year.


----------



## CraigInOregon

My wife and I have been with T-Mo since before we were married.

Nothing about the Fire Phone makes me want to switch. If they ever bring it to T-Mo, I'll consider it an option.

And frankly, tying it to a $99 annual Prime Membership is not attractive to me as a consumer. I'll stick with Google Android.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

VydorScope said:


> So... not impressed by Fire Phone was hoping for something to shake up industry - instead we have a few software tricks.


Yup. I saw no reason to trade in my Galaxy phone&#8230; which is on a $35/mo. voice/text/data plan.

Mike


----------



## Seamonkey

Betsy the Quilter said:


> And the page on Amazon is live now.
> 
> 
> 
> Hah, readingril beat me to it by 3 seconds!
> 
> Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


And the 64gm is $749 for the phone.. not sure what it costs if you choose a plan.. since I looked it up on my Fire and they don't give you that choice.. just
$649 and $749, which seems odd. The links on this page go to the 32gb $649 with $199 if you sign up for a plan.

And yes, the 64gb phone is $299 with a contract.

I gather you have to preorder to see details of contracts?


----------



## Seamonkey

There is a link to AT&T

Fine print

4G LTE not available everywhere. LTE is a trademark of ETSI.



*Limited time offer. Requires new 2-year wireless agreement with qualified plan including voice and data. Subject to Wireless Customer Agreement. Credit approval required. Upgrade/Activation fee $40/line. Geographic, usage and other terms, conditions, restrictions apply and may result in service termination. Equipment price and availability may vary. Coverage and services not available everywhere. Taxes and other charges apply. Data (att.com/dataplans): If usage exceeds your monthly data allowance, you will automatically be charged overage for additional data provided. Early Termination Fee (att.com/equipmentETF): After 14 days, ETF up to $325. Restocking fee: up to $35. Other Monthly Charges/Line: may include federal and state universal service charges, Regulatory Cost Recovery Charge (up to $1.25), gross receipts surcharge, Administrative Fee, and other government assessments. These are not taxes or government required charges. Pricing subject to change. Visit a store or att.com/wireless to learn more.



*Requires 20-month or 24-month 0% APR installment agreement & qualifying credit. Sales tax due at sale. Qualified wireless service plan (voice & data) req. If you cancel wireless service, remaining device balance is due. Qualifying smartphones only; excludes tablets. Limit 4 financed devices (including devices financed via AT&T Nextsm or other installment agreement) per wireless account. Select locations only. If financed smartphone returned/exchanged w/in 14 days, restocking fee up to $35 may apply. Upgrade: Upgrade req's min. of 12 monthly installment payments on 20 month agreement or 18 on a 24 month agreement & acct. in good standing plus trade-in of current financed device in good & functional condition & purchase of new qualified device/wireless service plan. After upgrade, remaining unbilled installment payments are waived. All terms subject to change. Visit att.com/next to learn more. ©2013 AT&T Intellectual Property. All Rights Reserved. All other marks used herein are the property of their respective owners. 




Amazon Fire: Firefly technology, Mayday Tech Support, and other functionalities may use data. Data rates apply. Included Amazon Prime Offer: Limited time offer, while promo supplies last. Select locations. Requires Amazon Fire purchase & registration with Amazon. Smartphone may be purchased via a new 2-yr wireless agreement, AT&T NextSM or at full price. Includes one year of Amazon Prime and 1,000 Amazon Coins. If an existing Prime member, the included year will be added to the end of your existing subscription. If you previously elected auto-renewal, your subscription will continue after included yr per auto-renewal program terms. If you return the smartphone, your promotional Amazon Prime membership and remaining Amazon Coins will be cancelled. Amazon Prime membership and Amazon Coins subject to their own terms & conditions. May not be combinable with other offers, credits, or discounts. Gen. Wireless Svc Terms: Subject to Wireless Customer Agmt or applicable Business Agmt. Activation/upgrade fee up to $40 per line & deposit may apply. Credit approval req'd. Coverage & svc not avail everywhere. Other restr's apply & may result in svc termination. Other Monthly Charges/Line: May include taxes & federal/state universal svc charges, Reg. Cost Recovery Charge (up to $1.25), gross receipts surcharge, Admin. Fee & other gov't assessments which are not taxes or gov't req'd charges. Offer and terms subject to change & may be discontinued at any time.

©2014 AT&T Intellectual Property. All Rights Reserved. All other marks used herein are the property of their respective owners.




Requires Mobile Share or a min. DataPro 5GB plan. Devices connected to your Mobile Hotspot use data from your plan. Overage charges apply if the included monthly data allowance is exceeded. The number of devices you can connect depends on your device. Performance may vary depending on the number of devices connected and other factors. If you do not use a password, others will be able to use your Mobile Hotspot connection.



All talk, data and standby times depend on network configuration. 



All marks contained herein are the property of their respective owners.




Service provided by AT&T Mobility.



Item SKU: 6582A(Amazon Fire - 64GB - Black)


Of course a limited data plan wouldn't be good for people who want to stream (probably not me.. I'd just want to have online access, make calls..

You can check to make sure you current number is eligible for transfer..  my current cell is indeed.


I'm thinking now I may check back into plans for my Fire HDX and refrain from the Firefly fun, which does sound like fun, but kind of pricey fun.  

First I have noticed the free 1000 Amazon coins.. not a huge incentive, but added in there.


----------



## 68564

Very much the standard high end smartphone pricing, contract, and other garbage.


----------



## Dragle

AngryGames said:


> Same. I would rather insert sharp, rusty, dirt-covered iron spikes
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> into my rectum (repeatedly for about 48 straight hours)
> 
> 
> than ever sign a contract with AT&T again. I made the mistake of being an AT&T customer twice in my life. Both times ended up with me having a major dispute (one that ended up with a lot of threatening legal mail until my attorney out-lawyered and/or out-threatened them).
> 
> I can't figure out why any company with a brain would do exclusivity agreements. The exclusive money a carrier (or console mfg, etc) pays never makes up for the potential millions of customers that would want the item but refuses to switch to the exclusive carrier/service.
> 
> _spoilered for those with weak stomachs. I may need to start doing this for more of your posts, AG.  --Betsy_


Yeah, I will never, Never. NEVER have anything to do with AT&T ever again, ever never!!!1! I don't care much about having a smartphone, but when I heard the rumors Amazon would offer one I thought I might consider it, since I am in the ecosystem. But I will not consider it if it involves dealing with AT&T in any way.


----------



## Dragle

Atunah said:


> $60 dollars?
> 
> Thanks for checking on that. I gave up trying to figure out what it costs per month. I got lost trying to find it on the maze of ATT site and putting in my zipcode didn't give me that info on amazon. I don't want to create an order without seeing what the options on plan are. *Why is this so complicated*.
> 
> Sigh. Back to square one for me.


They are masters of obfuscation for the purpose of ripping you off to the highest possible degree, of course.


----------



## Atunah

Dragle said:


> They are masters of obfuscation for the purpose of ripping you off to the highest possible degree, of course.


That sounds like the tagline of our lives. 

When did we get so dependent on all this technology. I want my wired rotary phone back.


----------



## Dragle

Atunah said:


> That sounds like the tagline of our lives.
> 
> When did we get so dependent on all this technology. I want my wired rotary phone back.


Well, I am using a prepaid flip phone for what it's meant for -- calls or text. $15/month and not hackable.  For the other stuff I have my Fire with a nice-sized screen.


----------



## Seamonkey

I think that's what I need to stick to.. but I may add a plan for my Fire..  When I'm out waiting for a cancer patient, I've been putting exercise first in the form of walking around and/or climbing stairs but at some point I like to be waiting and at many places I go there is wifi, but at others, nothing, and I like to check email.  And more and more of the games I play want me to be online.  

Some of the new features for this phone sound like fun, but not ENOUGH fun for the price! 

My flip phone is almost always turned off UNLESS I tell someone they can call me on it.


----------



## Sandpiper

Atunah said:


> That sounds like the tagline of our lives.
> 
> When did we get so dependent on all this technology. I want my wired rotary phone back.


My primary phone at home is my corded Trimline on a landline. It's got buttons -- not a dial.


----------



## mlewis78

I pay $20 every 90 days for my simple phone with Virgin Mobile.  I'm not ready for a smart phone yet.  It looks quite spiffy, but I'm not ready to pay for a data plan, etc.  Used to have simple phone (Motorola Razr for $40/month unlimited minutes with T-Mobile and decided it was too expensive when I was out of work.  I have full-time job now but do not want to commit to these costs).


----------



## Broadus

The Fire Phone looks intriguing, but it's definitely closer to a fantasy want than any sort of a need. I have my going-on-three-years-old iPhone 4S on Page Plus ($29.95/mo. with 1200 minutes, 3000 texts, and 500MB data), plus it uses Verizon towers. I wonder if AT&T MVNOs will be carrying the Fire Phone.


----------



## Kal

Forgive me if it's been mentioned somewhere before, but an early incarnation of the Firefly technology already exists in the Amazon app. In the app, if you click on the Search field, you get a choice of "Scan It" (scan product barcodes with your camera) or "Flow" (search for products with your camera). Click on "Flow" and you see firefly-like dots analyzing your camera's subject. If it recognizes the object, another click brings up the product in the Amazon store.

Obviously, it's restricted to certain products in the store (I just tested on books, a box of AA batteries, and a box of Sweet 'N Low). It doesn't work on phone numbers, email addresses, movies, or music, as supported by the new Fire phone. 

Anyways, something to play with to give you a glimpse of how Firefly might work. And you probably already have it on your phone.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Kal said:


> Forgive me if it's been mentioned somewhere before, but an early incarnation of the Firefly technology already exists in the Amazon app. In the app, if you click on the Search field, you get a choice of "Scan It" (scan product barcodes with your camera) or "Flow" (search for products with your camera). Click on "Flow" and you see firefly-like dots analyzing your camera's subject. If it recognizes the object, another click brings up the product in the Amazon store.
> 
> Obviously, it's restricted to certain products in the store (I just tested on books, a box of AA batteries, and a box of Sweet 'N Low). It doesn't work on phone numbers, email addresses, movies, or music, as supported by the new Fire phone.
> 
> Anyways, something to play with to give you a glimpse of how Firefly might work. And you probably already have it on your phone.


Yep. And you can already get picture cloud storage, too. In fact my phone is set to automatically back up any pictures I take to my Zon cloud drive. No, it's not unlimited -- but it's as much as I'll ever use! 

Honestly: if it was on Verizon and I was looking for a new phone, I'd consider it seriously. But it's not and I'm not. I just got my current phone mostly because it has really great battery life. That particular benchmark hasn't really been tested yet, I don't think. Haven't looked at the tech blogs yet. . . .. .


----------



## balaspa

I don't see anything with this phone that my Moto X doesn't do. Even when they did the news story about it the only difference they mentioned is that I can use the phone to order groceries? Oh and the display changes based on my eyes or something. Not very interesting. I think Amazon is getting into this very late in the game.


----------



## Sandpiper

Kal said:


> Forgive me if it's been mentioned somewhere before, but an early incarnation of the Firefly technology already exists in the Amazon app. In the app, if you click on the Search field, you get a choice of "Scan It" (scan product barcodes with your camera) or "Flow" (search for products with your camera). Click on "Flow" and you see firefly-like dots analyzing your camera's subject. If it recognizes the object, another click brings up the product in the Amazon store.
> 
> Obviously, it's restricted to certain products in the store (I just tested on books, a box of AA batteries, and a box of Sweet 'N Low). It doesn't work on phone numbers, email addresses, movies, or music, as supported by the new Fire phone.
> 
> Anyways, something to play with to give you a glimpse of how Firefly might work. And you probably already have it on your phone.


I have an iPhone 4S. Yep, it's there. Never notice it before. It works. Probably don't need Fire Phone. I'll continue to stick with my Apple devices that interface well.


----------



## 68564

balaspa said:


> I don't see anything with this phone that my Moto X doesn't do. Even when they did the news story about it the only difference they mentioned is that I can use the phone to order groceries? Oh and the display changes based on my eyes or something. Not very interesting. I think Amazon is getting into this very late in the game.


Exactly. Its a pretty standard Android phone with standard pricing and contracts just add some gimmicky software. Disappointing. As a long time happy customer of AT&T I might have jumped on one - if there was a reason.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

balaspa said:


> I think Amazon is getting into this very late in the game.


From a NYTimes interview in my NYTimes news app:



> I think in the whole evolution of this, we're still pretty early. I don't want to judge before all the facts are in, but I think this wireless thing is going to be big.
> If we go back in time just five, six, seven years, we're talking about different players -- Nokia, Blackberry and others. Things change very rapidly in this area.




I'd be very interested in the phone for a lot of reasons...but I don't want to pay $60/month for my phone. I currently pay $20/month.

Betsy

EDIT: Not sure if this link will work if you're not a NYTimes subscriber, but here 'tis.

http://nyti.ms/1rbQPJ2 NYTimes: Why Did Amazon Make a Phone? A Conversation With Jeff Bezos


----------



## Ann in Arlington

This one is definitely not behind a paywall: http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/06/19/why-did-amazon-make-a-phone-a-conversation-with-jeff-bezos/?_php=true&_type=blogs&_r=0

Oh, and FWIW, my husband the near-luddite (his phone is very basic though only a year old; the one before that was purchased before the Kindle was even introduced to the world) saw a video about the Fire phone. Well, he got the email and clicked the link.  He allowed as how there were some pretty cool features. He liked the idea of being able to let your phone listen to the TV and have it tell you what the show is and who's in it.  AND he liked being able to do things by just tilting the thing. So if that sort of feature is on the next generation of Fires, there won't be any problem with me getting one!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

So, the link I posted was behind the paywall?  I guess I could check by clearing my cookies....

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> So, the link I posted was behind the paywall? I guess I could check by clearing my cookies....
> 
> Betsy


Dunno -- you mentioned you weren't sure, so I just went and found it myself.  I have no subscription so was pretty sure anything I could see would be available to anyone.  I admit I didn't actually check your link.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Dunno -- you mentioned you weren't sure, so I just went and found it myself.  I have no subscription so was pretty sure anything I could see would be available to anyone.  I admit I didn't actually check your link.


Could you? I'm curious for the future...I would guess it's not behind the paywall, since you were able to find it on the web for free.

Betsy


----------



## 68564

I checked and I can see it and I have never had a subscription.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Could you? I'm curious for the future...I would guess it's not behind the paywall, since you were able to find it on the web for free.
> 
> Betsy


Just did . . . as vydor says, it works.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, good to know as I may want to post a link from the app again.   I sort of figured people would try it to see if it worked before doing a search for the article.  That's what I would have done.   But then, have I mentioned I'm really lazy? 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well, you said you weren't sure the link would work . . . I figured if I could find it I could make a link I was sure would work.  Plus, at first glance, the shortened one looked weird to me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Back to the phone...the NYTimes also had a bunch of articles complaining about what the phone wasn't. Like free or low cost or terribly innovative.

I would argue that the Fire phone follows Amazon's model exactly. They've not invented things--they've taken things and made them their own with small but important tweaks and easy access to reasonably priced content.

They didn't invent ereaders or ebooks--those already existed. What they did create was a very good ereader (although even at release, people noted that other ereaders, such as the Sony, had features the Kindle didn't) with access to a whole lot of ebooks at good prices. The Kindle itself was not cheap. It was quite pricey, in fact. (Don't know how it compared to other ereaders at the time--I was reading on my Palm T|X.) The inexpensive models came much later. And they continue to add content and perks.

They didn't invent tablets. They came out with tablets that were competitively priced and had access to a whole bunch of content at reasonable prices. To which they continue to add content and perks. They have a range of tablets now over a wide price range.

I would argue that the Fire Phone goes back to their original Kindle model. It's a very good phone, competitive with other high end smart phones, with access to a whole bunch of content and some special perks. Attractive especially, perhaps, to people who don't see a need for an ereader or Kindle but do use a phone. And I expect lower cost models to come out eventually.

Anyway, my .02 worth.

Betsy

_typo fixed. --Betsy_


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Back to the phone...the NYTimes also had a bunch of articles complaining about what the phone wasn't. Like free or low cost or terribly innovative.
> 
> I would argue that the Fire phone follows Amazon's model exactly. They've not invented things--they've taken things and made them their own with small but important tweaks and easy access to reasonably priced content.
> 
> They didn't invent ereaders or ebooks--those already existed. What they did create was a very good ereader (although even at release, people noted that other ereaders, such as the Sony, had features the Kindle didn't) with access to a whole lot of ebooks at good prices. The Kindle itself was not cheap. It was quite pricey, in fact. (Don't know how it compared to other ereaders at the time--I was reading on my Palm T|X.) The inexpensive models came much alter. And they continue to add content and perks.


No, not cheap -- but also not marked up -- as, for example, all of Apple's products are. In general, Apple's plan is to make money by selling devices whereas Amazon has, historically, sold devices effectively at cost hoping to make money by selling content. (Roughly equivalent eReaders when the first Kindle came out were available from Sony and were a bit more expensive -- but didn't have wireless delivery.)

I think some people expected this phone to be REALLY CHEAP but, rather, it's priced pretty much on par with other android smart phones with similar features -- if you don't count the dynamic perspective and Firefly. Maybe a little cheaper than iPhones.

With the _additional_ features/innovations, Apple -- and possibly other android phone makers -- would likely have priced this phone much higher. Because their business model depends on people buying the device and they don't much care what they do with that device afterward.



> They didn't invent tablets. They came out with tablets that were competitively priced and had access to a whole bunch of content at reasonable prices. To which they continue to add content and perks. They have a range of tablets now over a wide price range.
> 
> I would argue that the Fire Phone goes back to their original Kindle model. It's a very good phone, competitive with other high end smart phones, with access to a whole bunch of content and some special perks. Attractive especially, perhaps, to people who don't see a need for an ereader or Kindle but do use a phone. And I expect lower cost models to come out eventually.
> 
> Anyway, my .02 worth.
> 
> Betsy


I think lower cost models could come out as well. The low end model right now has 32GB but, really, with cloud storage, 16GB is all a lot of folks may need. So they could bring out a 'basic' model with maybe only 16GB and without the power cord and ear buds for half the price.

I also think it's possible they'll make a non-phone version as part of the Fire tablet line. The fall devices could include Tablets in the 4.7, 7, and 8.9 inch sizes that incorporate at least the Firefly thing and possibly the dynamic perspective. The 4.7 would be the phone without the phone -- as the iPod Touch is to the iPhone.

And the Firefly thing, at least, could come as an upgrade to existing Fire tablets -- though there would be no dedicated button. But it could be an app. Heck, they could even improve the existing Amazon store app.

Really, Apple and other android phone/tablet makers shouldn't be the ones worried -- physical stores SHOULD! I can so see people browsing and taking pictures of things and doing price comparisons in store. With 2 day shipping upgradable to 1 day via Prime, you've even lost the impulse I-need-this-right-now buyer!

For me: I'd consider it next time we have an upgrade available and it's available on Verizon. So not for at least a year. I'd definitely consider upgrading one of my HDX devices with Firefly -- or maybe even get Ed one as he thinks the 'listen to the TV and tell me what I'm watching' idea is very cool.


----------



## Chad Winters

Yes, reporters will jump any company for not making an incredible groundbreaking never before seen phone and selling it for $10. I don't know why companies don't do this.

I think the smartphone market has matured enough that is very hard for a company to come out with a new phone that doesn't make people go "meh". Nobody is going to be making huge innovations every year. It's an unrealistic expectation.


----------



## Seamonkey

My two cents:  I wasn't at all put off by the phone prices, but by the plan prices and contract, because I have never had a contract or such a pricey pllan.  Some people who are used to plans objected to the AT&T exclusivity.  

I guess I hoped for a cheap plan like I have now, but I am not shocked.. just backing away from the table.


----------



## Leslie

We may be getting one for our daughter for her birthday in July. The iPhone she has is a wreck plus she has a Kindle Fire so she is already sort of in the Amazon system. My husband needs to look at our AT&T plan and see if she is eligible for an upgrade.

L


----------



## Meemo

Ann in Arlington said:


> Really, Apple and other android phone/tablet makers shouldn't be the ones worried -- physical stores SHOULD! I can so see people browsing and taking pictures of things and doing price comparisons in store. With 2 day shipping upgradable to 1 day via Prime, you've even lost the impulse I-need-this-right-now buyer!


Heck, people do that now - I do it all the time. Firefly is like the Amazon PriceCheck app on steroids. I've pulled up PriceCheck on my iPhone & scanned more than a few items and found them cheaper on Amazon, sometimes ordering right there in the store. Actually that was one of the reasons Target stopped selling Kindles in store - shoppers were price-comparing in store and not buying from Target. (At least that was the speculation in the press, don't remember whether Target ever confirmed it.) Same with Walmart. And I'm guessing they've added a lot more items to that database for Firefly - not to mention the other things you can use it for (music, TV, phone numbers and addresses).

And I agree that they're not really all that late to the game - heck, there are plenty of folks like your husband who don't have a smartphone, and plenty of them are probably Amazon customers. I'm guessing a lot of Amazon customers who don't have a smartphone might find this attractive. I avoided the iPhone until they dropped the price of the previous generation (back when they introduced the 2 or 3?) to $99, then decided to give it a try. Within a couple of days I was a complete believer.


----------



## Broadus

Sandpiper said:


> I have an iPhone 4S. Yep, it's there. Never notice it before. It works. Probably don't need Fire Phone. I'll continue to stick with my Apple devices that interface well.


I'm in the same position with an iPhone 4S. I've had it since the 4S came out and it serves me well. Plus, I like the integration among my iPad, MacBook Pro, and iPhone. Since I've gone the prepaid phone route, though, I may break the integration when I decide to replace the 4S. I don't find the non-contract price for the iPhone as attractive as good a value as the iPad or MacBook Pro, especially the latter which has come down in price over the past couple of years. To me, the iPhone is over priced.

The Fire Phone looks great and probably is priced about right. If it opens up to Verizon in a year or two, I could be interested.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The other thing to be aware of if you already have an iPhone -- none of your existing apps will port and it's a little less obvious how to transfer your data and contacts. Most will likely still be available -- but if they're paid apps, you'll have to pay again to get them on the Fire (or other android based) phone. That's not a reason NOT to get it -- just another thing to consider.

Same is true if you're moving from an android based system to the iOS.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> The other thing to be aware of if you already have an iPhone -- none of your existing apps will port and it's a little less obvious how to transfer your data and contacts. Most will likely still be available -- but if they're paid apps, you'll have to pay again to get them on the Fire (or other android based) phone. That's not a reason NOT to get it -- just another thing to consider.
> 
> Same is true if you're moving from an android based system to the iOS.


To clarify, as someone with a foot in both worlds...as Ann said, you can't transfer apps directly but...

There are a ton of apps that are available in both Android and iOS versions, and many of them make it pretty simple to transfer data between the versions. That being said, though there may be an Android version, there may not be an Amazon Appstore version, so you'd have to try to sideload it. Some of the apps are actually free in one OS and paid in another; or paid on Amazon and free on Google Play if you have access, but yes, often you have to pay to get the second version. App prices being as low as they are, it doesn't bother me, and if an app is too high, I put it on my AppShopper wishlist and wait for a sale or a free run.

As for my contact information, I've had no problem having my contacts and calendar on both my iPad and on my Fires--I sync both through my Google account.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'd go so far as to say that it used to be clear that Apple had the apps and what was available for android was dreck. That's not at all the case any more -- pretty much anything you really want will have an app in both platforms.

BUT . . . . yeah. . . . not necessarily on Amazon as they tend to vet their apps a little more thoroughly. Or something. There are also NONE of the 'google branded' apps in the Amazon appstore. AT least not as far as I've found. Some may be available at 1Mobile or other 3rd party android app store, but there are risks with getting apps from them as well. They may not be the _real thing_ or there may be a good reason the Zon doesn't have 'em -- they might not work on Fire's brand of Android. 

I know you can sync contacts without difficulty if you use Google . . . but if you haven't been using google, it will probably take a few more steps. Possible, just not as obvious. That said . . . again, everything is in the cloud now (maybe all the clouds are part of the climate change problem!  ). . . so unless the ONLY place that data is is on your phone, you shouldn't really have a problem. And, even then, you look at one phone and make a new contact with that info on the other phone. Old school, but it works.


----------



## Seamonkey

Thankfully, they do have Calengoo, which syncs so nicely with Google Calendar on my desktop.  So that is easy from the appstore.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Seamonkey said:


> Thankfully, they do have Calengoo, which syncs so nicely with Google Calendar on my desktop. So that is easy from the appstore.


With the HDX Fires, I didn't even need Calengoo to sync -- I just needed my google email address. I'd guess the Fire phone will have that sort of seamless syncing as well.


----------



## Leslie

Chad Winters said:


> Yes, reporters will jump any company for not making an incredible groundbreaking never before seen phone and selling it for $10. I don't know why companies don't do this.
> 
> I think the smartphone market has matured enough that is very hard for a company to come out with a new phone that doesn't make people go "meh". Nobody is going to be making huge innovations every year. It's an unrealistic expectation.


And all the tech writers are writing incredibly negative articles. Just a scan of headlines: "4 Reasons Why the Fire Phone Will Fail," or "Amazon's Fire Phone Might Be the Biggest Privacy Invasion Yet."

I am sure Bezos & Co. have crunched the numbers. They know how many Prime subscribers they have (obviously the core market they are going after with this phone) and I am sure they know exactly how many people (which is probably 1% or something) need to buy this phone to make it a success. They don't want the phone to be in *everybody's* pocket. Just enough pockets to make it profitable. I haven't looked at the numbers recently, but in terms of computer sales, hasn't Apple always had a small share of the total market? Like 20% or something (maybe less)? They are still in business.

I remember when the iPad was announced, all the tech writers were equally negative, calling it the MaxiPad and all sorts of other insulting names. (Full disclosure: I was not keen on the iPad at the beginning; I bought one but sold it quickly because I couldn't quite find its niche in my computing life.) Well, here we are 4 or 5 years later and I'd call the product a success.

People keep comparing the Fire Phone to the HTC and others that went belly-up instantly. But those phones didn't have the Amazon infrastructure behind them and that will make a difference, I think.

These tech writers remind me of the old adage, "If you can't do, teach." For them it's sort of like, "If you can't innovate, write nasty articles about the people and products who actually can."

My 2 cents.

L


----------



## mlewis78

It was not surprising that the NY Times had negative articles about the phone.  They went nuts about the Hachette/Amazon talks and even had a lead editorial about it recently.  The comments to their Amazon articles show that some readers take all that the Times writes about it literally.  You'd think that other smartphones did not allow you to shop on them and that Amazon was out to get all your money.  The first review about the phone that I read was on Slate and it didn't have all the fuss about the shopping ease that the Times had.

Regarding the NY Times paywall, I think you can read 10 free articles a month and after that, the paywall comes up.  I subscribe but was not happy to automatically pay them $20/month.  I'd tried to subscribe to print at-home delivery, but the delivery was unreliable and they didn't have access to get inside my apartment building, so it was left outside regardless of weather.  Two weeks in a row they did not deliver the Sunday sections (that come on Saturday), so I cancelled and told them why.  I would walk down the 4 flights to go outside and get the paper and sometimes it wasn't there.


----------



## 68564

I doubt the Fire Phone will fail, regardless of the fact I am disappointed in it. Right now all it is a stereotypical high end Android phone but what it does have behind it that will cause it to succeed is the marketing power and savvy of Amazon. I think it will do fine in the market place. I suspect they already have roll out to other carriers planed in a year or 2, and some lower end models planed just like their current Kindle Fire line.  

For now, I see no reason to move to it from my iPhone 5, but I might change my mind in the future. Time will tell.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Totally happy right now on my LG G2 Android Kit-Kat phone, on T-mo.

If it's available on T-mo when I have my G2 paid down, I will consider a Fire Phone at that time... though I'm not sure I'd buy it even then, since I don't want to be forced into Prime just to get the most out of my phone.

I mean, sure, you get a lot for that $99/year, but I just wouldn't have that to spend, at this point.


----------



## Sandpiper

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks, good to know as I may want to post a link from the app again.  I sort of figured people would try it to see if it worked before doing a search for the article. That's what I would have done.  But then, have I mentioned I'm really lazy?
> 
> Betsy


It's easy to get behind a paywall. You do have to know and search for title of article -- name of publication and few words in title.


----------



## mlewis78

Sandpiper said:


> It's easy to get behind a paywall. You do have to know and search for title of article -- name of publication and few words in title.


I used to do that to get NY Times articles, but their site became more difficult with it, so I caved in and subscribed. Last night there was an article that I couldn't read. Another paywall came up and said it was for NY Times premium (something new) only. I pay $20/month and the premium is an extra 6.25 a week. I'm not buying that.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

Sandpiper said:


> It's easy to get behind a paywall. You do have to know and search for title of article -- name of publication and few words in title.


One way is just to follow them on twitter. Any article they tweet about, you can click the link and view the article. I do the same thing for my local paper.


----------



## mlewis78

Eltanin Publishing said:


> One way is just to follow them on twitter. Any article they tweet about, you can click the link and view the article. I do the same thing for my local paper.


That is what I did, but eventually the NY Times became wise to it and it didn't work (unless I had not yet used the 10 free articles a month). Also, it became a bother to only find the articles that were tweeted about and not get more.


----------

